# Freebsd 10.2 ALLOW_UNSUPPORTED_SYSTEM.



## 100matolog (Jan 21, 2017)

Just updated ports on my 10.2
and try to upgrade php from 5.4 to 5.6
system wrote to me that:

```
"Ports Collection support for your FreeBSD version has ended, and no ports are
guaranteed to build on this system. Please upgrade to a supported release.

No support will be provided if you silence this message by defining
ALLOW_UNSUPPORTED_SYSTEM."
```

is it possible to install new version of php without upgrading  entire system completely?


----------



## tingo (Jan 21, 2017)

Yes, you can prepend ALLOW_UNSUPPORTED_SYSTEM=yes to you port build / install / upgrade command, like this:
`# ALLOW_UNSUPPORTED_SYSTEM=yes portupgrade ...`
and it should build (I haven't tested this myself).
Also note the warning. And you really should upgrade to a supported release / version.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 23, 2017)

FreeBSD 10.2 is End-of-Life and not supported any more.

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions
https://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html


----------



## PacketMan (Jan 27, 2017)

Yeah you really should upgrade to 10.3 and then start thinking about going to some flavor of 11.x.  It's essential to keep your systems up to date, if not for any other reason but security.


----------



## gessel (Jan 30, 2017)

PR I'm getting this error as well 

In the host, everything works.

and

```
# uname -a
FreeBSD gamanjiru.blackrosetech.com 10.3-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE #0 r297931: Thu Apr 14 00:51:47 PDT 2016     gessel@gamanjiru.blackrosetech.com:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/AMD10.1  amd64
```


```
# freebsd-version -u
10.3-RELEASE
```

In my jails, i get the dreaded

```
Ports Collection support for your FreeBSD version has ended, and no ports are
guaranteed to build on this system. Please upgrade to a supported release.

No support will be provided if you silence this message by defining
ALLOW_UNSUPPORTED_SYSTEM.
```

Checking the jails versions:


```
# uname -a
FreeBSD shiofuki 10.3-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE #0 r297931: Thu Apr 14 00:51:47 PDT 2016     gessel@gamanjiru.blackrosetech.com:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/AMD10.1  amd64
```

However,


```
# freebsd-version -u
10.1-RELEASE
```

I'm pretty sure it is this problem Version inconsistency between jail and host. 

I'll update if I'm successful with my resolution.


----------



## hukadan (Jan 30, 2017)

Running `uname -a` in a jail is not doing what you would expect it to do (but it is doing what it is supposed to do ). This was explained to me by acheron in this post. In the present case, you should upgrade your jail.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 30, 2017)

Short version, there's only one kernel, ever. Jails don't have a kernel and use the host's kernel. Hence a uname(8) will report the host's kernel version.


----------



## gessel (Jan 30, 2017)

Yep, and this a helpful hint from hukadan's reference: `file /bin/sh`


----------



## gessel (Feb 1, 2017)

Thanks and solved for me:  I followed some advice here https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/57722/ and deleted the basejail (after backing it up) with a 
`chflags -R noschg basejail` followed by a 
`rm -r basejail` then a quick 
`/usr/local/etc/rc.d/ezjail stop`
`ezjail-admin update -p -i`
`/usr/local/etc/rc.d/ezjail start`

then the usual somewhat tedious mergemaster (two of my jails didn't properly parse the "-iU" directives in
`mergemaster -iU -D /usr/jails/basejail`  (where "basejail" is replaced by each jail's name).  However, it has all gone smoothly, if a little slow migrating from Perl 5.20->5.24 and removing gmake-lite-4.1_1, but all jails report FreeBSD 10.3 now and all ports are at the latest.


----------

